# SHOWTIME'S MILLION DOLLAR BLOW OUT



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

SHOWTIME NEEDS TO BLOW OUT 1 MILLION DOLLARS OF INVENTORY BY JAN 30TH 2005.

SHOWTIME KITS - STARTING AT 645.00!! CHROME 725.00! - WITH PREWIRED BOX. YOUR CHOICE OF CYLINDER SIZE! - SHOWBALLS - 50.00 PER PAIR. SPRINGS - 65.00 PER PAIR - ANY SIZE...

PLEASE NO EMAILS - CALL 800 732 9866

*http://www.showtimehydraulics.com/art/special_ad.jpg*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

they have a website?


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

SHOWTIMEHYDRAULICS.COM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 11 2004, 04:44 PM
> *they have a website?
> [snapback]2386339[/snapback]​*



uhm, ya LOL were you kidding around or not? 


Showtime Hydraulics


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

What else do they have a sell on what about their piston pump? How much would a pair of 16 inch cylenders cost?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 11 2004, 04:58 PM
> *What else do they have a sell on what about their piston pump?  How much would a pair of 16 inch cylenders cost?
> [snapback]2386396[/snapback]​*


dude the # is there, just call him up lol :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 11 2004, 05:57 PM
> *uhm, ya LOL were you kidding around or not?
> Showtime Hydraulics
> [snapback]2386389[/snapback]​*



:roflmao:

The site says $60 for showballs......someone here said $50......:dunno:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

would it be possible to know what exactly will be on sale....might be easier to make a list rather than have lots of people just window shopping and checking prices :dunno:


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

yeah a list would be ideal, nothing on their site has changed


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Yeah, we need a list, all prices the same...


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

need a price on some chrome coils


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

showtimes sale...good stuff

once again i will get some shit


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 11 2004, 10:28 PM
> *need a price on some chrome coils
> [snapback]2387266[/snapback]​*


yeah i second that, i need a price on chrome coils and other stuff


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 11 2004, 04:23 PM
> *SHOWTIME NEEDS TO BLOW OUT 1 MILLION DOLLARS OF INVENTORY BY JAN 30TH 2005.
> 
> SHOWTIME KITS - STARTING AT 645.00!!  CHROME  725.00! - WITH PREWIRED BOX. YOUR CHOICE OF CYLINDER SIZE! - SHOWBALLS - 50.00 PER PAIR.  SPRINGS - 65.00 PER PAIR - ANY SIZE...
> ...





Save that x-mas money kids!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

THE SPECIALS WILL BE ON OUR SITE...HOPEFULLY TODAY...

CHROME SPRINGS 75.00 PER PAIR....HUNDREDS IN STOCK


MARK


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Nov 12 2004, 04:48 AM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]2388003[/snapback]​*


 
:roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Nov 12 2004, 08:40 AM
> *THE SPECIALS WILL BE ON OUR SITE...HOPEFULLY TODAY...
> 
> CHROME SPRINGS 75.00 PER PAIR....HUNDREDS IN STOCK
> ...


Marzocchi's?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Nov 12 2004, 11:40 AM
> *THE SPECIALS WILL BE ON OUR SITE...HOPEFULLY TODAY...
> 
> CHROME SPRINGS 75.00 PER PAIR....HUNDREDS IN STOCK
> ...


Billet center support $$$


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Nov 12 2004, 07:40 AM
> *THE SPECIALS WILL BE ON OUR SITE...HOPEFULLY TODAY...
> 
> CHROME SPRINGS 75.00 PER PAIR....HUNDREDS IN STOCK
> ...


HEY MARK P.M. ME WE NEED TO TALK. I GOT SOMETHING COOKING THAT YOU MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

Not up yet on the web page let us know when it is up Thanks.

Czarr :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 12 2004, 05:05 PM
> *Billet center support $$$
> [snapback]2390065[/snapback]​*


Yea.......too much


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Nov 12 2004, 04:54 PM
> *HEY MARK P.M. ME WE NEED TO TALK.  I GOT SOMETHING COOKING THAT YOU MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2390211[/snapback]​*



well go check up on your food, you don't want it to burn ***** hahahaha 
and scotty, STOP ACTING LIKE IF MARK KNOWS YOU!!! hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 13 2004, 04:32 PM
> *well go check up on your food, you don't want it to burn ***** hahahaha
> and scotty, STOP ACTING LIKE IF MARK KNOWS YOU!!! hahaha :biggrin:
> [snapback]2392338[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

list or updated site?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

any list of what is on sale :dunno:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

ARE YOUR DEEP CUPS ON SALE? IF SO, HOW MUCH?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

it sure ius funny how in one post you knock showtime stating how they fed up your bf's order and now you want to know if they have updated there site yet?? u want to get something you didnt order too? as far as having my head up my ass i was speaking from exp call them tomorrow and ask if there balljoints fit, they will say ya totally dude they bolt right in.... then order some and see what happens, i hope you hot a welder drill, some bits and sander to change every hole you balljoint mounts in ask anyone.... its one thing to sell sdomething and say ya you got to modify you a arms its another to say ya it will bolt right in.. that is what happens when you get people selling shtt they know nothing about, after I got mine and called they did not refer to any of there cars in the parking lot they refered to a piece of paper that they read from which stated that infact you did have to mod your a arms so just beware is all im stating


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

those ball joints were never originally designed for impala's they are for most late 70's to late 80's gm mid and fullsize cars.....


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Any specials on bag kits dammet?!!!


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

himbone, yes they should have told you that they don't bolt right up, but if you can't drill 4 holes you're a pussy and you don't deserve an impala. the list of cars they fit on is on the showtime site, and it doesn't say x frame impalas anywhere in it. 

anyways, back on topic, SHOWTIME'S HAVING A BIG FAT SALE, EVERYONE COULD USE SOME NEW SHIT, NOW'S YOUR CHANCE!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Nov 15 2004, 06:53 PM
> *himbone, yes they should have told you that they don't bolt right up, but if you can't drill 4 holes you're a pussy and you don't deserve an impala.  the list of cars they fit on is on the showtime site, and it doesn't say x frame impalas anywhere in it.
> 
> anyways, back on topic, SHOWTIME'S HAVING A BIG FAT SALE,  EVERYONE COULD USE SOME NEW SHIT, NOW'S YOUR CHANCE!
> [snapback]2414150[/snapback]​*



yup we just need to know whats goin on sale so i can place an order


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

...BMH all da way


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hmmm I just looked as you two can do and what I found was a ad for an unbreakable ball joint that " fits any gm vehicle" doesnt mention any x frame so try thinking before you open your mouth, and as far as not being able to drill 4 holes in my a arms, if i were rollin some rattle can glossed up a arms like you weak fools provbably are i wouldnt have to worry, but when it is already chromed it alittle but of a different story. Plus the most mind blowing part of the ball joints is that they are a differnt diameter than a stock one where it mounts to the spindle so instead of being able to tightened it into place with a wrench all u need is two fingers... dont know about you guys but that seems like somewhat of a proiblem to me, again if it does say on their site that it is not ment for an x frame impala please put up a link cause i cant find one


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

HERE ARE SOME OF THE SPECIALS...

2 PUMP ST BLACK KITS - 699.00 W/ PRE WIRED BOX
2 PUMP CHROME STREET KIT - 775.00 "
4 PUMP ST BLACK KIT - 999.00 "
4 PUMP ST CHROME KIT - 1075.00 "
2 PUMP PRO BLK KIT - 999.00"
2 PUMP PRO CHROME KIT - 1075.00
4 PUMP PRO BLACK - KIT - 1299.00
4 PUMP PRO CHROME KIT - 1399.00

CARLING SWITCHES - 3 PRONG - 3.00 EACH
6 PRONG - 4.00 EACH
12 PRONG - 9.00 EACH
STEEL BIG BLOCKS - 3/4 PORT - 50.00 EACH
SHOWBALLS - 50.00 PR
STREET BLACK AND CHROME MOTORS - 50.00 EACH
1/2 DELTROL CHECKS - 12.00 EACH
3/8 COLOR CODED SLOWS - 14.00 EACH
3/8 STND - CHECKS - 2.00 EACH
1/4 SLOW DOWNS BRASS - 2.00 EACH

SPRINGS - 65.00 PER PAIR - ANY SIZE (EXCEPT 5 TON - 75.00) ALL PAINTED
CHROME SPRINGS - 80.00 PER PAIR
CHROME SWITCH HANDLES - 10.00 HOPPING
DOUBLE 45 FAT BLOCKS - 45.00 EACH
TORPEDO CYLINDERS - COST - CALL FOR SIZES & PRICING


PLEASE NO EMAILS OR PMS..I WONT GET TO CHECK ANY...SINCE THE SALE, WE ARE SWAMPED...PLEASE CALL 800 732 9866 FOR ANY INQUIRIES.

MARK


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'll be getting the showballs today


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 16 2004, 12:37 PM
> *I'll be getting the showballs today
> [snapback]2417749[/snapback]​*


Make up your mind :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Nov 16 2004, 12:45 PM
> *Make up your mind :biggrin:
> [snapback]2417789[/snapback]​*


I know.......I'm waiting on Uric now to see what kind of deal he can get otherwise I'll just call Mark directly....


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Just ordered a set of chrome coils :thumbsup:


thanx mark


----------



## rknj (Nov 13, 2004)

I just ordered my first Hydraulic setup from there yesterday! Awesome price couldn't pass it up!

4 pump street kit....Now I gotta save up for the 12 batteries I'ma need!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Nov 16 2004, 01:34 PM
> *HERE ARE SOME OF THE SPECIALS...
> 
> 2 PUMP ST BLACK KITS - 699.00 W/ PRE WIRED BOX
> ...



u said $75 in a previous post

ill be calling tomarrow though


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

$58 shipped for the showballs.........

:biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 17 2004, 02:33 PM
> *$58 shipped for the showballs.........
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2422219[/snapback]​*


  Need to order my dumps


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Nov 12 2004, 10:40 AM
> *THE SPECIALS WILL BE ON OUR SITE...HOPEFULLY TODAY...
> 
> CHROME SPRINGS 75.00 PER PAIR....HUNDREDS IN STOCK
> ...


Mark, what hours are you at work

thanks

Paul


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Nov 17 2004, 03:11 PM
> * Need to order my dumps
> [snapback]2422396[/snapback]​*


Don't count on Uric....














































j/p


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

just got my chrome coils

great prices

thanks mark :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

My chrome coils showed up today :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

IM GONNA HAVE TOO POST THIS LINK IN THE CLASSIFIEDS CAUSE IM GETTIN PM'S ABOUT HOW MUCH SHIPPED ETC. LIKE IM SELLING FOR SHOWTIME,JUST FOR TELLING THE BLOWOUT PRICES,LOL


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

UPS brought my chrome coils today, thanks mark, great service as usual


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

does anyone know if the chrome springs come an all sizes for $80?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 30 2004, 01:00 PM
> *does anyone know if the chrome springs come an all sizes for $80?
> [snapback]2461321[/snapback]​*


they`re chrome coils only come in 3.5 ton


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 30 2004, 11:54 PM
> *they`re chrome coils only come in 3.5 ton
> [snapback]2462603[/snapback]​*


thought they were only 3 ton's?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Dec 5 2004, 03:17 AM
> *thought they were only 3 ton's?
> [snapback]2475855[/snapback]​*


technically they are more like a 3 ton is what mark said, but the site said 3.5 :dunno:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Dec 5 2004, 11:53 PM
> *technically they are more like a 3 ton is what mark said, but the site said 3.5 :dunno:
> [snapback]2477249[/snapback]​*


ah well they look good in my car thats all i car about :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Dec 5 2004, 10:04 PM
> *ah well they look good in my car thats all i car about :biggrin:
> [snapback]2477561[/snapback]​*


i wish i could put mine in but i have to wait til i get some chrome cylinders


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)




----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

just got some of the powerballs.. and my springs and check valves and 45* port blocks are next....


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

SHOUT OUT to Mark, chrome coils and deep cups are on there way to PA. :thumbsup:


----------



## loc ranger (Oct 20, 2004)

can any one tell me how much it would be to ship a two pump kit to 44223 and how much for a four pump the the 44223 as well ( i might have enough for the four pump kit brfor the sale is over )


----------



## loc ranger (Oct 20, 2004)

befor *****


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

THE 2 PUMP KIT SHIPPED IS 85.00
THE 4 PUMP KTI SHIPPED IS 115.00


THANKS,
MARK


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey mark, just wondering can i get a price on:
-Chrome 8" cylinders
-Chrome 14" cylinders
-A pair of deep cups
-A pair of donuts
-And a pair snow balls 
Pretty much everything for the suspension minus the springs,incase i missed anything.I'm doing coil over
Shipped to 55106

Thanks
Joe


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

CALL 800 732 9866

THANKS,
MARK


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

Gotta give it up to the homies at showtime. I ordered my dump yesterday and I got it today. That's less than 24 hrs. I'm seriously impressed.


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

I'll have to hit you up


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

mark, whats a good time?


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Jan 5 2005, 09:01 PM
> *mark, whats a good time?
> [snapback]2575682[/snapback]​*


maybe you should call and find out


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:roflmao:

he told me the same thing once.....


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Jan 3 2005, 10:42 AM
> *CALL 800 732 9866
> 
> THANKS,
> ...


how much are your prestolite motors right now? and can you also include shipping cost thanks


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

FOR ALL QUOTES PLEASE CALL US AT 800 732 9866


THANKS,
MARK


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Just talked to Mark cool homie............. we'll be doing business soon here

2nd week of February to be exact :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

With one more week to go, did you guys reached the million dollars yet?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jan 23 2005, 04:08 PM
> *With one more week to go, did you guys reached the million dollars yet?
> 
> 
> [snapback]2634702[/snapback]​*



:dunno:


----------



## cadillac81 (Dec 27, 2003)

Open six days a week!
Our toll-free lines are staffed weekdays from 7:30AM until 5:30PM PST and Saturdays from 9:00AM to 12:00NOON PST.

i called today about six different times.....and they were not open....and its a Saturday! not trying to complain......i was just woundering if Showtime is realy open on Saturdays.....


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Got my cylinders today :biggrin:

Thanks mark


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

ARE YOU GIVING ADEX'S UP ON SALE ALSO AND IF SO HOW MUCH FOR ONE, AND ARE OIL SYSTEMS(ITALIAN) DUMPS ON SALE AND HOW MUCH IF SO?


THANKS EIGHT BALL 
WEDNESDAY 02/09/05


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

NAW MAN.....THE ADEXS ARE 425.00 EACH AND THE BLOW PROOFS ARE 45.00 EACH..THOSE ARE NORMALLY 60.00 EA


MARK


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i got a fat zinc block steel i need rods and a plain backing the rods i have are too short for the fat block


----------



## Edouble (Jul 16, 2004)

How much for a set of chrome springs and a pair of 8's and 12's in chrome


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I need a pair of unbreakable ball joints for my 85 cutlass


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Can you still offer these prices?

1/2 DELTROL CHECKS - 12.00 EACH
3/8 COLOR CODED SLOWS - 14.00 EACH
SPRINGS - 65.00 PER PAIR
BLOW PROOFS ARE 45.00 EACH




> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Nov 16 2004, 11:34 AM~2417739
> *HERE ARE SOME OF THE SPECIALS...
> 
> 2 PUMP ST BLACK KITS - 699.00 W/ PRE WIRED BOX
> ...


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

:uh: Damn it !!!

I was about to call up and get a Showtime kit ....






and then I realize its like 2 years old. :thumbsdown:


----------

